# lets see some some bodydroped



## EAZY_510

:0  or any cars/trucks


----------



## EAZY_510

is there any ?


----------



## EAZY_510

454 chevy motor on a FORD.....lol


----------



## Sivik

[attachmentid=439621]


----------



## Simplicity

This is my truck. No time to finish it  
maybe next year.


----------



## demasiado

very nice, looks channeled.....is it?


----------



## demasiado

and LWB? Its weird lookin but very cool


----------



## Simplicity

yes you could say channeled. Mostly refered as "stock floor body drop'd"

It is a long box, you dont see to many of them, I love it!


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=441558]
my friend eds cutlass b/d practically to the doors on 18s. gettin a make over with new paint and other stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jan 28 2006, 08:23 PM~4725460
> *yes you could say channeled.  Mostly refered as "stock floor body drop'd"
> 
> It is a long box, you dont see to many of them, I love it!
> *


looks nice


----------



## joebomber52

added sone nice bigger tires so now i need to notch the rear more and add my front dropped spindels but it rolls at this height 
still need to lower the front and rear bumpers


----------



## Sivik

shit that bomber is nice


----------



## Pyrit

Malibu:




























Regal:




























Cutlass:




























Olds Delta 88:


----------



## CaddyOn3

MINE!!!


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=441872]
[attachmentid=441873]
[attachmentid=441875]


----------



## regallowlow187

Damn you Syte, thought I was doing something different, and now I see your malibu, Shit is nice, makes mine look gay, It was just a budget project I started that I havent touched in a while,


----------



## regallowlow187

I had intensions of 20's and tons of other shit, but now I have 2 other projects goin on, so the malibu will sit, I might try to get it out for the summer though


----------



## 416impala

Dam GOTTA Love the G-bodys that are laid the fuck out!


----------



## nixon186

looks like i'll be checking the local papers for a regal to bodydrop. you fuckers, i've already got too much going on and now you gotta start showing me this shit.those cars look so sick slammed like that!


----------



## EAZY_510

im gona be starting on mine soon 71 monte carlo slams all the way around but the rear are quad bags...........................


----------



## Sivik

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Jan 31 2006, 03:58 AM~4733565
> *[attachmentid=441873]
> [attachmentid=441875]
> *


fuk that is nice. how did u get it to lay out so good? shit and with those mags


----------



## Sivik

shit stuffed up. im talking bout this

[attachmentid=442940]


----------



## peanut

not mine homie. dont know whos it is get on www.streetsourcemag.com and ask around. the graphiced out 78 cutty is my buddies. im workin on sfbd a 87 yota on 20s


----------



## vengence

they all look killer


----------



## layzeeboi

sick rides


----------



## demasiado

I didn't realize that a "stock floor" body drop was the same thing as channeling. I don't get it. Channeling just drops the top of the car and doesn't lower the bottom of the body versus the frame. That ranger had a lot of other things done to get the frame that close, not just a 2 or 3 inch channel.


----------



## Simplicity

here is one


----------



## demasiado

sweet
:biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity




----------



## whitey

:0


----------



## whitey

:0


----------



## Sivik

SHIT :thumbsdown: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## joebomber52

no suspension mods just a big ass channel


----------



## whitey

:0


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ******_@Feb 9 2006, 07:50 PM~4813642
> *:0
> *


I want those rims. :tears:


----------



## whitey

:0


----------



## foey

sorry but I would like to see more of those rims and also obtain the name or them from you if possible.


----------



## nixon186

> _Originally posted by ******_@Feb 9 2006, 09:27 PM~4813894
> *:0
> *


 im assuming thats a chevy small block right? whats done to it? that truck is bad as hell!


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=456125] this is my friend vics c10 bd on 22s


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

Stock floor bd


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## demasiado

Still confused about the Stock floor BD. Is there a step right inside the door when you get done? But the rest of the floor is stock? This sounds possible.


----------



## Simplicity

No thats the regular way. Stock floor usually has new fram rails under the cab, with lowered body mounts. Then you just modifiey the tranny tunnel. But there is no step when you get in. This is the way my ranger was done. It dosnt leave a lot of room under the cab for exhaust, brake lines, electrical, fuel lines, air ride. Looks good when the door is open!









This kind of shows whats involved


----------



## RagtopPete

:biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

i'm going back into my car gonna redo the frame again (3rd time) from the front of the axel back
to get that last inch of drop i lost when i put in the g-78 denmans

then the front is gonna get the dropped spindels soon
have had them for a year just never put them on
got the engine running great finally omorrow i'm going to get a price on some exhaust work
yeah when you cram a stock floor body drop with some channeling and a independent rear end on a 52 chexy you really gotta think about the proper way to get those exhaust pipes all the way back


----------



## sprockets

thats as low as i go. the frame is all the way on the ground


----------



## backyardkustoms

ttt


----------



## impala_631

heres my c10, 3"zed frame, 3 1/2" channel, tucks lug nuts on 22s,i did it that way so i wouldnt loose the cab space


----------



## EAZY_510

my homies


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jan 29 2006, 10:25 PM~4731997
> *added sone nice bigger tires so now i need to notch the rear more and add my front dropped spindels but it rolls at this height
> still need to lower the front and rear bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2006, 03:41 PM~5612910
> *heres my c10, 3"zed frame, 3 1/2" channel, tucks lug nuts on 22s,i did it that way so i wouldnt loose the cab space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this still juiced?

You're going cause accidents with all that diamond plate (from the glare) in the back. lol


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2006, 05:41 PM~5613551
> *lookin good :cheesy:
> *


Yeah. I'm not usually much on bombs, but since he's making a specific effort to make it lay out, I love this one.


----------



## impala_631

"Is this still juiced?

You're going cause accidents with all that diamond plate (from the glare) in the back. lol"



yep, still juiced up, it all about the bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

damn this thread came back from the dead!


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 16 2006, 07:11 PM~4863447
> *thats as low as i go. the frame is all the way on the ground
> *


cant see in the pic cause its dark, but is that a markvii?


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jun 15 2006, 04:14 PM~5613655
> *You're going cause accidents with all that diamond plate (from the glare) in the back. lolYeah. *


heres a local one from up. obviously going for a muscle look.


----------



## impala_631

dam, super shortbed???


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 16 2006, 02:24 PM~5619189
> *dam, super shortbed??? *


yep the guy cut it done.


----------



## AndrewH

some of these cars would look nice with some realistic wheels on em.

I always wanted to do a body mount thing to get a little room nothing more annoying than the fact that most cars lay frame and stil have INCHES before body would hit.

Why anyone wants to gring there body BELOW the frame is beyond me though,I'd say right at the bottom edge or slightly above.


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 16 2006, 11:46 PM~5621286
> *some of these cars would look nice with some realistic wheels on em.
> 
> I always wanted to do a body mount thing to get a little room nothing more annoying than the fact that most cars lay frame and stil have INCHES before body would hit.
> 
> Why anyone wants to gring there body BELOW the frame is beyond me though,I'd say right at the bottom edge or slightly above.
> *



u only live once so fuck it ........................lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5623505
> *u only live once so fuck it ........................lol
> *


yup that why you build something good..not a mini truck :0


----------



## lgh1157

> my homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got anymore pics of this truck ?
> 
> L


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 17 2006, 02:47 PM~5623620
> *yup that why you build something good..not a  mini truck :0
> *



and you need a truck your ass fits in .......................lol


----------



## EAZY_510

on 22


----------



## EAZY_510

smashin on the freeway


----------



## EAZY_510

:0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 18 2006, 11:14 AM~5627320
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda reminds me of my truck from last year, when i had it rat rod styled


----------



## wired61

ill get some pisc of my B/D truck :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 18 2006, 02:10 PM~5627308
> *and you need a truck your ass fits in .......................lol
> *


stop jocking other peoples shit and build your own :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2006, 04:41 PM~5612910
> *heres my c10, 3"zed frame, 3 1/2" channel, tucks lug nuts on 22s,i did it that way so i wouldnt loose the cab space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 18 2006, 03:14 PM~5627320
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice truck homie :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 19 2006, 07:29 PM~5634785
> *stop jocking other peoples shit and build your own :biggrin:
> *



jocking ...............***** please my truck was never a show truck and never will be but sure is a every day rider WITH BAGGS.......im done playing with trucks now its time to really drop some jaws my avy says it all ...........o yea your truck looks nice with them lil traning wheels on


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 20 2006, 01:13 AM~5636450
> *jocking ...............***** please my truck was never a show truck and never will be but sure is a every day rider WITH BAGGS.......im done playing with trucks now its time to really drop some jaws my avy says it all ...........o yea your truck looks nice with them lil traning wheels on
> *


keep it gangster homie :0 my shit an't no scraper and last time i checked i was not from oakland so with that said....13's or 14's uness you going to get a real set of 22's , don't waste your money with those china modesto wheels :0


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 20 2006, 05:41 AM~5637187
> *keep it gangster homie :0 my shit an't no scraper and  last time i checked i was not from oakland so with that said....13's or 14's uness you going to get a real set of 22's , don't waste your money with those china modesto wheels :0
> *



o fuck that cheap shit from modesto ..........lol and the SCRAPER thing well i guess you can call it a scraper and its probably the only scraper that will scrape and throw some sparks .. :biggrin: and no rubin tires on this one :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 20 2006, 11:12 AM~5638193
> *o fuck that cheap shit from modesto ..........lol and the SCRAPER thing well i guess you can call it a scraper and its probably the only scraper that will scrape and throw some sparks .. :biggrin:  and no rubin tires on this one  :roflmao:
> *


the only rides that pass on 20-22's are cutlass and montes, some buicks like lemans and so on , there bodys look like there made to hug those wheels..


----------



## tofnlow




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jun 21 2006, 12:36 AM~5642876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight but to me a waste of money...you will never make your money back but sure clown some fools


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jun 20 2006, 10:36 PM~5642876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. What size rims you stuff on that GMC?


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 21 2006, 01:20 AM~5643068
> *thats tight but to me a waste of money...you will never make your money back but sure clown some fools
> *


You don't modify your ride to make money. :twak:


----------



## EAZY_510

thats y im me and tony are doing my shit ...........GROUND ZERO CUZTOMS


----------



## tofnlow

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jun 21 2006, 05:32 AM~5643957
> *Looks good. What size rims you stuff on that GMC?
> *


20's up front 22's in the back


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

damn nice rides guys


----------



## 1sick7

heres my caddy not bodydrop but its on the ground


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

My first bagged ride....








My carlton on its ass(well not fully dropped on the front cos the tyres hit the arch)










And some others.


----------



## L0wLyfe

UK cars are fucking gay.


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

> _Originally posted by L0wLyfe_@Jun 25 2006, 06:59 PM~5667004
> *UK cars are fucking cool.
> *



Why cheers bum boy.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

alright Where can i learn more about body drops man. when i get my truck it will have to be BD'ed a little but not so much i can't scrape lol. _Chris


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

those UK things are they vauxhalls or something? some gm badge change goin on there, change front/rear. what engine these things running? over here they have 3.8L v6 or 5.0L with auto or 5-6spd manual. i think we use vauxhall for small cars like astras, and gm uses our sick monaro for the pontiac GTO


----------



## phatphord

yup vauxhalls. get either 2.0 four pot,straight sixes,and the lotus carlton.
5.0 would be fun with a stick :biggrin:


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

First one the blue sedan was a 3.L 24v straight six as tom says but the estate was a 2.L 8V.
Lotus carlton is a 3.6 twin turbo.
Its the european caprice....


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Jun 27 2006, 11:24 PM~5675446
> *First one the blue sedan was a 3.L 24v straight six as tom says but the estate was a 2.L 8V.
> Lotus carlton is a 3.6 twin turbo.
> Its the european caprice....
> *


the 2L would barely move one of those! at least (i assume) these, like the holden commodores and statesmans would be rear wheel drive, unlike a lot of the equivalent US barges. seriously, front wheel drive....i hate it. if i could work out how to post pics i could show ya what our statesman caprice looks like. the new ones are fat running 5.7L chevs that ya can opt to have worked to over 300kw.


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

Your big V's are all chocked up with rediculous emisions and shit yeah the 2L is puny compared to a 5.7V8 but still pretty quick for the size of car.

I got tha ass out regular on round abouts in the wet with 0-60mph in about 9 secs and on to a good 120mph plus 30-40 MPG.

Not fast but fast enough for a user.


----------



## low95xlt

454 crewcab non dually stock floored over 22's my tow pig


----------



## SurreysFinest

MINE!


----------



## excalibur

I wanna see a body dropped lowrider, like with candy paint and wire wheels and hydros/air.


----------



## dragn 4 fun




----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Jul 8 2006, 05:14 PM~5738063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can any one make this picture bigger.........lol :biggrin:


----------



## naz

yea wat he said


----------



## dutchie lincoln

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Jul 9 2006, 01:14 AM~5738063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice "ride" with very nice "bags".... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tofnlow

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 12:18 PM~5725723
> *I wanna see a body dropped lowrider, like with candy paint and wire wheels and hydros/air.
> *


mine the red s10 is kandy and flaked


----------



## PFCC

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\robs\kool 008.jpg this is my boys astro just got it tubbed out for 22s in rear well be at indy for the truck bash this august


----------



## PFCC

http://i2.tinypic.com/20gnmfq.jpg


----------



## destinyrider

thats a fiberglass bodydropp that dosent count


----------



## impala_631

boo :thumbsdown:


----------



## PFCC

i know but it does lay frame i thought some of u would injoy seeing an astro van bagged so thats why i posted it sorry for jumping in ur thread


----------



## Pyrit

It's tight.


----------



## THEREGAL

that is fuckin bad ass


> _Originally posted by peanut_@Jan 29 2006, 11:46 PM~4731662
> *[attachmentid=441558]
> my friend eds cutlass b/d practically to the doors on 18s. gettin a make over with new paint and other stuff. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 416impala

more pics of girls!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Some people still dont know the difference in STOCK FLOOR body drop and a TRADITIONAL body drop.. I dont even know what channeled is..

STOCK FLOOR body drop: this is when u donot cuz into ur floorboard.. u just trim down the upper half of your frame and rebrace the lower and drop the body down lower.. some parts of the body will still have to be cut but not much..This is better for taller people who like to keep all their head room on the cab of their vehicle.. 

TRADITIONAL BODY DROP: this is when u accually savor ur frame and cut the floor section of ur car out so that it stays in its stock height but u drop the rest of the body down over it and the frame..This tends to go lower than a stock floor body drop but you do loose headroom and you have to do more modifications..

Hope this helps some...


----------



## 416impala




----------



## look_what_i_can_do

my friends stock floored Hardbody... juiced, suicide doors, toyota 5 lug conversion in front and toyota rear end in back... <big> <big> currently 4 sale


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 20 2006, 09:10 AM~5808755
> *Some people still dont know the difference in STOCK FLOOR body drop and a TRADITIONAL body drop.. I dont even know what channeled is..
> 
> STOCK FLOOR body drop: this is when u donot cuz into ur floorboard.. u just trim down the upper half of your frame and rebrace the lower and drop the body down lower.. some parts of the body will still have to be cut but not much..This is better for taller people who like to keep all their head room on the cab of their vehicle..
> 
> TRADITIONAL BODY DROP: this is when u accually savor ur frame and cut the floor section of ur car out so that it stays in its stock height but u drop the rest of the body down over it and the frame..This tends to go lower than a stock floor body drop but you do loose headroom and you have to do more modifications..
> 
> Hope this helps some...
> *


channeled is cutting the floor out and channeling it over the frame
channeled is the traditional hot rod term for the modern day term known as traditional body drop


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5809950
> *channeled is cutting the floor out and channeling it over the frame
> channeled is the traditional hot rod term for the modern day term known as traditional body drop
> *


oh.. well thanks for the info.. i just learned something new.. i always wondered why older minitruckers ask is it channeled.. i always wondered what that meant


----------



## Huggies

Mine... not bodydropped... but since iv'e got chick's pics...


:biggrin:


----------



## gamblecustoms

> Mine... not bodydropped... but since iv'e got chick's pics...
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> mmm.... that looks good. your trucks not half bad either


----------



## impala_631

heres a channel


----------



## destinyrider

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@Jul 19 2006, 09:31 PM~5806337
> *i know but it does lay frame i thought some of u would injoy seeing an astro van bagged so thats why i posted it sorry for jumping in ur thread
> *



im just fucking with you i thinkive seen it at indy truck bash it looks good i think there should be more astros built have you ever seen the bd astro from severd ties that thing kicks ass


----------



## PFCC

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Jul 21 2006, 03:37 PM~5818249
> *im just fucking with you i thinkive seen it at indy truck bash it looks good i think there should be more astros built have you ever seen the bd astro from severd ties that thing kicks ass
> *


i dont think ive seen it but ill look for it this year if its at indy..ill be there drinking and:barf: :biggrin:


----------



## dragn 4 fun




----------



## dragn 4 fun




----------



## dragn 4 fun

heres my boys astro pics kinda small sorry


----------



## PFCC

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Jul 23 2006, 01:12 PM~5827385
> *heres my boys astro pics kinda small sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pimp :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Jul 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5827385
> *heres my boys astro pics kinda small sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic makes that chick look 7' tall :0


----------



## SurreysFinest

She is! :biggrin:


----------



## lilpimp0596

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Jan 30 2006, 12:46 AM~4731662
> *[attachmentid=441558]
> my friend eds cutlass b/d practically to the doors on 18s. gettin a make over with new paint and other stuff. :biggrin:
> *


 he's from scottsburg In rigth? that cars fuck'n clean


----------



## devious syn

:0 DAMN IM IN HEAVEN ONCE AGAIN, OK GLASSHOUSE, TRUCK GLASSHOUSE TRUCK, DAMN IT,  
GREAT PICS EVERYONE, KEEP EM COMING YOUR GIVING ME THAT INSPIRATION ONCE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## CrackaLackin

04 f-150 & 00 ranger - F-150 5" stock floor, cut rockers and ranger is 4 & 3/4" traditional. :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 21 2006, 08:42 PM~5815010
> *heres a channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it! lets see some more channel and c-notch pics. now im thinking....hehehe


----------



## maniak2005




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Sivik_@Jan 30 2006, 11:17 PM~4739829
> *shit stuffed up. im talking bout this
> 
> [attachmentid=442940]
> *


Uni-Body Dropped! :thumbsup:


----------



## draggersdreams

My 96 sonoma with 5'' body drop ( lays doors) and 2003 trail blazer front end 

also the truck is for sale 


http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100039885.htm


----------



## Bigjxloc

nice


----------



## layinrocker




----------



## UKAIR-ONE

OOOOHHH show me more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2007, 01:22 AM~7332784
> *love it! lets see some more channel and c-notch pics. now im thinking....hehehe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

heres some z'ed frame shots too :cheesy:


----------



## layinrocker




----------



## layinrocker




----------



## layinrocker




----------



## nyccustomizer

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 21 2006, 03:42 AM~5815010
> *heres a channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is basically a channeled body drop instead of the whole floor right? What kind of mounts are you going to use.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 1 2007, 12:20 PM~7381360
> *This is basically a channeled body drop instead of the whole floor right?  What kind of mounts are you going to use.
> *


yeah, i hate sitting in a trad body dropped and haveing your head hit the roof, so i did it this way, as for the bushing mount, they are just the stock ones chopped down a bit


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jan 30 2006, 05:11 AM~4732685
> *Malibu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if there anymore pixs of this and other malibus droped i wanted to c how the truck looks


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 28 2007, 02:31 PM~7374282
> *heres some z'ed frame shots too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many inches is that?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Mar 5 2007, 12:10 AM~7407525
> *how many inches is that?
> *


thats a 3", i only needed to do 2 1/2" tho


----------



## scrapinranger

mine


----------



## Downtown

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2007, 10:39 PM~7407765
> *thats a 3", i only needed to do 2 1/2" tho
> *


 You weld that with 6011 rod?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Mar 7 2007, 02:46 AM~7425518
> *You weld that with 6011 rod?
> *


it was 35 flux core, i was out of welding gas at the time, i later went over a couple spots with gas right before i painted the frame


----------



## lowrider984

:biggrin:


----------



## mondayharbin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 1 2007, 08:09 PM~7384328
> *if there anymore pixs of this and other malibus droped i wanted to c how the truck looks
> *


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

Exactly who's is this and were's the freekin build thread??????

Or at least more pics, comaaan........


----------



## rudogg760

damn that boo is sik, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bigjxloc

sick


----------



## tahoehtp

not mine but from the guys from club.









body drop, ls1 engine. I think he is getting interoir done now.









he hasn't finished the bed yet.









he is not finished with firewall yet.

have few mor but forgot where pic s are..


----------



## 79burider

those malibus are sick i gotta malibu too a 79 cant wait till i can get mine bagged


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Mar 10 2007, 04:58 AM~7449296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly who's is this and were's the freekin build thread??????
> 
> Or at least more pics, comaaan........
> *



That thing is Bad Ass. Id love to see more pics of that too.


----------



## hotrods316

Layin Rocker What the fuck is that on? that is a crazy ass rear end set up i love looking at pther peoples shit and getting ideas and going to the next level with it. Awesome post up mad more pics everybody.


----------



## hotrods316

Here is a bad ass channeled impala 

LAYIN ROCKER BITCHES

Not mine but still sick as fuck!!!!


----------



## 1989ltc

so what all has to be done for a body drop to a lincoln town car...do i have to cut the trany tunnel and shit or what


----------



## 1989ltc

do i have to do anything to the frame


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 16 2007, 11:50 PM~7708012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bad ass channeled impala
> 
> LAYIN ROCKER BITCHES
> 
> Not mine but still sick as fuck!!!!
> *


heres a body dropped one for ya


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 16 2007, 11:18 PM~7709193
> *heres a body dropped one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 17 2007, 02:18 AM~7709193
> *heres a body dropped one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you u know how many incher the drop the body?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Apr 17 2007, 11:17 PM~7715906
> *you u know how many incher  the drop the body?
> *


3" :0 and the wheels are 20"


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 17 2007, 11:45 PM~7716210
> *3" :0 and the wheels are 20"
> *


sweet nice i thinking about doing it


----------



## Simplicity




----------



## Pyrit

That Cavalier is badass. First thing I noticed was the tuck in front and wondered if they'd modified the front suspension to tuck that far in.

...then I saw the engine bay. lol

Makes me wonder what it'll look like when it's done.


----------



## nyccustomizer

From what I read, that cav is a full custom frame with an IRS canti rear. He did it all himself too. I mean its a cavalier on the outside, but its insane.


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 16 2007, 11:18 PM~7709193
> *heres a body dropped one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, Im really feeling this ride. Dose 20's set it off.


----------



## 2LO4URHO

damn and to think I sold mine jst like that :twak: :twak: now i want it back and can't find it- WHO HAS MY F'N CAR?!!!!!! :guns: :guns: 
Anyways big ups on a good job, that shit is sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Apr 19 2007, 08:14 AM~7725854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can we say SLEEPER >>>>>  :biggrin:


----------



## Mad_Monte

just about ready to do my body drop. would like to get started this week because i want to use the sheer at work and i start a new job next week.

i know where im going to do my cuts. but unsure how much to drop it
i figure just drop it level with the bottom of the frame.
theres no reason to drop it lower than the frame is there?


----------



## Bigjxloc

thats the best cavalier ive ever seen.


----------



## impala_631




----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7758014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6deuce.

Seeing that one makes me wanna body drop my 64 wagon.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 23 2007, 10:49 PM~7758147
> *6deuce.
> 
> Seeing that one makes me wanna body drop my 64 wagon.
> *


 :0


----------



## hotrods316

who the hell owns that? that is so kick ass


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 23 2007, 11:10 PM~7758361
> *who the hell owns that?  that is so kick ass
> *


  
http://streetsourcemag.com/viewownerprofil...profileid=29051


----------



## impala_631

heres another hammerd wagon
http://streetsourcemag.com/viewownerprofil...profileid=29408


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 09:10 PM~7758927
> *heres another hammerd wagon
> http://streetsourcemag.com/viewownerprofil...profileid=29408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 61


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

From this 









To this









I say dont paint it just rale as is.........    




Put the glass in of course.....


----------



## hotrods316

anyone here ever body dropped an impala like these ones? How hard is it? Any photos of it being done?


----------



## impalasam63

is that yo wagon UK?


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

> _Originally posted by impalasam63_@Apr 25 2007, 09:09 PM~7774695
> *is that yo wagon UK?
> *



I wish


----------



## nyccustomizer

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Apr 25 2007, 02:38 PM~7772053
> *To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is Fockin sweet. I love that. Id love to see pics of the actul set-up and the body drop.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## Bump

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 16 2006, 11:46 PM~5621286
> *some of these cars would look nice with some realistic wheels on em.
> 
> I always wanted to do a body mount thing to get a little room nothing more annoying than the fact that most cars lay frame and stil have INCHES before body would hit.
> 
> Why anyone wants to gring there body BELOW the frame is beyond me though,I'd say right at the bottom edge or slightly above.
> *


i'd venture to say NONE of the ones posted let the body hang down below. If that was the case they would cut it and plate the bottom flat. Go even lower, after all that is why we do body drops. That's how you door a truck, you cut the rockers off and drop the body over the rails and clearance shit til the doors hit ground.


----------



## Bump

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 21 2006, 12:20 AM~5643068
> *thats tight but to me a waste of money...you will never make your money back but sure clown some fools
> *



the reactions make up for all money lost.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## neolowrider




----------



## neolowrider




----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by neolowrider+Sep 16 2008, 10:31 AM~11615789-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-neolowrider_@Sep 16 2008, 10:32 AM~11615799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that shit is tight!


----------



## og58pontiac

Nice cars in here,but still waiting to see a single bodydropped LOWRIDER :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 16 2008, 06:21 PM~11618167
> *Nice cars in here,but still waiting to see a single bodydropped LOWRIDER :dunno:
> *


Yeah, that is something you dont see everyday.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 16 2008, 01:57 PM~11616437
> *Now that shit is tight!
> *


:yes:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by demasiado_@Feb 5 2006, 02:30 PM~4782415
> *I didn't realize that a "stock floor" body drop was the same thing as channeling. I don't get it. Channeling just drops the top of the car and doesn't lower the bottom of the body versus the frame. That ranger had a lot of other things done to get the frame that close, not just a 2 or 3 inch channel.
> *


THEY ARENT THE SAME- THEY ARE FAR FROM THE SAME- I CANT BELIEVE SOMEONE THAT OWNS SOMETHIN LIKE THIS WOULD EVEN SAY SOMETHIN SO DUMB. A CHANNEL is like the old hot rods that jus cut out the section of the floors where the frame runs down and lift the floors up in THAT AREA ONLY- so when you look at it- its like lookin at CHANNELS. a stock floor body drop is when you DONT BARELY TOUCH THE FLOOR AT ALL- and you cut your frame to drop the body down closer. THESE ARE TWO TOTALY DIFFERENT THINGS.
and while were at it- a TRADITIONAL BODY DROP is when you cut out your whole floor- raise it up- patchin around it to make up for the difference and weld it back. NOW- IS THIS CLEAR?


----------



## hmw99civic

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Jan 30 2006, 09:58 AM~4733565
> *[attachmentid=441872]
> [attachmentid=441873]
> [attachmentid=441875]
> *


a homie what did dey cut 2 body drop da civic ?
cuz i have 1 is 4 door n i whant 2 body drop it :biggrin:


----------



## foey

I seen some dude did this badass old skool caddy


----------



## Sir Mikol

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 28 2008, 02:19 PM~11720397
> *I seen some dude did this badass old skool caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiice!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

GOOD TOPIC TTT!!!


----------



## clownen

we need more pics


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIGTITO64

[/URL]
http://g.imageshack.us/img99/impala002nf2.jpg/1/


----------



## yillo

I have a ?
How do you do the body drops 
is it that you c-notch the body over the frame or wat do you all do to have the frame even to the body?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 28 2008, 03:19 PM~11720397
> *I seen some dude did this badass old skool caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## draggersdreams

my 67 caddy


----------



## diamonddtrucks




----------



## 16474

Uni-Body Dropped 
Tubbed Front And Rear 
Custom Spindles
Tube Suspension
2 pump 4 dump hard-lined
Full Shave


----------



## 16474




----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Nov 7 2008, 05:39 PM~12093583
> *I have a ?
> How do you do the body drops
> is it that you c-notch the body over the frame or wat do you all do to have the frame even to the body?
> *



its all in the body you either cut out the floor and raise it up tis is considered a raditional. you can just cut the body where it will hit over the frame and tranny tunnel thats a channel. or build a new frame thats a stockfloor bodydrop


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Nov 22 2008, 08:27 AM~12228713
> *its all in the body you either cut out the floor and raise it up tis is considered a raditional. you can just cut the body where it will  hit over the frame and tranny tunnel thats a channel. or build a new frame thats a stockfloor bodydrop
> *


Not only building a new frame is a stoc floor-- you can also cut down the existing frame and modify it as well to have a stoc floor body drop


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 11:19 PM~12233936
> *Not only building a new frame is a stoc floor-- you can also cut down the existing frame and modify it as well to have a stoc floor body drop
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim

Nice topic


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

ok since i'm doing damn near ALL my floor metal with new shit, box braces in the back and wheelhouse, i got some 20" triple gold D's setting, car is already cut up, fuck it, time for a 3"or 4" body drop to match the frame and start hiding spokes. plus an X frame car would have to be probably one of the easiest to channel.... and when youre staring at no floor, really easy to coerce someone into doing! 

switching to bags will be the hard part, i prefer fluid power. guess the hydros will be saved for the Magnum :biggrin:


----------



## dragn4door

I'll add one of my 91 Caprice Classic. Shaved pinch welds layin rockers.


----------



## draggenass63

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11720397
> *I seen some dude did this badass old skool caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd azz


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

ok we need more pics of the job in progress! judging from what needs done on an X frame car, removal and repositioning of torque boxes (firewall body mount metal), channeling of floor from firewall to rear seat area...

now here is where the decisions have to really be made... do we cut the frame and drop it 3" to keep the trunk floor OG ( providing this doesnt fuck us and limit axle clearance when slammed), or reposition the rear torque box braces 3" higher up closer to the upper trunk floor (leaving the wheelhouses intact at all times regardless either route taken) mount the trunk floor up where the bracing meets the wheelhouse from the package tray, raise the trunk floor lower half up to just about where the latch meets the striker ( this doesnt seem to lend 3" of room anywhere after the package tray bracing IF it would even there) and at any rate, you cant get the 3" to tuck frame from under the taillight panels... 

damn, after thinking it all out, traditional channel till the trunk floor, then cut the frame in an opposite Z as you would a truck, leaving all the floor looking stock and ready for juice or air. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Sep 16 2008, 12:31 PM~11615789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a paint job?


----------



## 1lowagon

> _Originally posted by dragn4door_@Nov 23 2008, 08:30 PM~12237587
> *I'll add one of my 91 Caprice Classic. Shaved pinch welds layin rockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit you made it over here, this is john from the impala forum/indy

car looks so sick!


----------



## lgh1157




----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by draggersdreams_@Nov 15 2008, 06:09 AM~12163739
> *my 67 caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass but its not bd....


----------



## usedcarguy

*Ever see a Boody Dropped Wagon??*</span></span>


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## draggersdreams

> _Originally posted by low225_@Nov 25 2008, 09:13 PM~12258025
> *bad ass but its not bd....
> *



it lays rocker and thats all that matters


----------



## 81cutty

from cutty fest


----------



## dragn4door

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Nov 24 2008, 09:46 PM~12249215
> *oh shit you made it over here, this is john from the impala forum/indy
> 
> car looks so sick!
> *


Yea man I was cruisin this site every now and then and decided it was time to sign up. Thanks man!............. 20's this spring too


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by dragn4door_@Nov 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12296586
> *Yea man I was cruisin this site every now and then and decided it was time to sign up. Thanks man!.............  20's this spring too
> *


nice name mine drags to ............. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Nov 25 2008, 05:15 PM~12255351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any info about that impala any more pic it look sick


----------



## 16474

I think he said body drops .. not low cars and trucks


----------



## lowlow1964

Regal:



























any more pic ???? or info


----------



## 16474

Love the regal...
Im building a body dropped monte with 24s in the rear 22s in the front for a customer


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 4 2008, 06:41 PM~12337101
> *Love the regal...
> Im building a body dropped monte with 24s in the rear 22s in the front for a customer
> *


show so pic....i like minitruckin cuz their bodydrop but it the could doing on car i got look into


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12339084
> *show so pic....i like minitruckin cuz their bodydrop but it the could doing on car i got look into
> *


english motherfucker, do you speak it??!?!?!? :uh:


----------



## droptoutzx2

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Dec 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12336719
> *
> any more pic ???? or info
> *



we did a feature on it for droptout.com, feel free to post the pics of it up if you like
Regal
http://www.droptout.com/features/regal/regal.html




























Caprice
http://www.droptout.com/features/ed/ed.html



























members of Dropt Out


----------



## 16474




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## droptoutzx2

not bodydropt but still crazy


----------



## rcbodydropper

> _Originally posted by CrackaLackin_@Feb 22 2007, 10:08 AM~7325745
> *04 f-150 & 00 ranger - F-150 5" stock floor, cut rockers and ranger is 4 & 3/4" traditional. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lovin the f-150 and the ranger. never seen a badass f-150 like that.


----------



## ElPasocruzer




----------



## ElPasocruzer




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Dec 5 2008, 01:42 AM~12342063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone know where to find those hub caps?


----------



## ElPasocruzer




----------



## 16474

Thats not body dropped...


This honda is though.. No room for a back seat with wheels in the car...


----------



## dekay24

:uh: half the people in this topic dont even know what a bodydrop is. :uh: 

and the bodydropped ones in here arent lowriders. :angry:


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 11 2008, 05:30 PM~12402603
> *:uh: half the people in this topic dont even know what a bodydrop is. :uh:
> 
> and the bodydropped ones in here arent lowriders. :angry:
> *


i'll second that man!! :uh:


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Dec 11 2008, 10:09 PM~12404644
> *i'll second that man!!  :uh:
> *


me too


----------



## ElPasocruzer

haha i guess


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 11 2008, 06:30 PM~12402603
> *:uh: half the people in this topic dont even know what a bodydrop is. :uh:
> 
> and the bodydropped ones in here arent lowriders. :angry:
> *



:werd:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 11 2008, 10:13 AM~12398458
> *Thats not body dropped...
> This honda is though.. No room for a back seat with wheels in the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo clair that honda is gonna be a neck breaker. When's it getting painted up? any more pics of the rear?


----------



## 16474

Its sold already ... sorry

But if you want to build one get at me !!!!!

We make cars lay out flat!!!!

Custom Spindles 
Custom Strut Towers
Custom Everything


----------



## 61CADDY2

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 11 2008, 12:01 AM~12395989
> *does anyone know where to find those hub caps?
> *


www.rallyamerica.com


----------



## 16474




----------



## les_00000

i like the web site i am new to the bag scene but got my hand full with my truck i'll post a pic if any one has any ideas let me know ps plan on loosing the wheels i hate them http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...693c66bb84c.jpg


----------



## deviant

5 inch body drop, doing the suspension now, should lay rockers when im completely done













this bad boy also has a 5 inch channel


----------



## clownen

do you have any pis of the int of the truck thats channeled


----------



## deviant




----------



## clownen

looks good


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 28 2007, 03:31 PM~7374282
> *heres some z'ed frame shots too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So would you put a z in front of the wheels also?


----------



## clownen

kinda just drop the horns right in front of the steering box


----------



## -2-5-3-

O i c :biggrin: 
I think I would rather go that route than choppin the floor up. :biggrin:


----------

